# thermostat



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Apparently i need to replace the thermostat on my 2000 S4. I really do not want to pay anybody to replace it. I hear that replacing it is a a difficult job. could anyoby tell me how to do it?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: thermostat (D-Rich88)*

Fully explained in Bentley, cheapest copy available at http://www.bimmerzone.com
If time or mileage is close to Timing Belt replacement, you may want to do the full TB kit which includes Thermostat.
Thermostat is on upper front face of engine, offset to the passenger side and beside water pump. Be sure to replace the O ring.
Remove front bumper and put Lock Carrier in Service Position or remove Lock Carrier completely if you want easier access. You can leave the headlights on the carrier.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:31 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

full front bumper and clip off, remove timing cover and everything else and then there easy access to your thermostat. Really is a PIA job just for something like a thermostat.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Flexia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flexia* »_full front bumper and clip off, remove timing cover and everything else and then there easy access to your thermostat. Really is a PIA job just for something like a thermostat. 

x2
you say you really don't want to pay someone to replace it, but if you really don't know how to do it, you probably _should_ pay someone to do it. While i'm all for learning how to do stuff yourself, this particular job on that car may not be the best way for you to "learn" something, given how important that piece is and what you do to get to it.
at any rate, good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

